# Von der Ausfallrate zum B10d-Wert



## se_la (5 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme hier einfach nicht voran. Und zwar versuche ich von einem Schütz an den B10d bzw. MTTFd-Wert zu kommen.

Datenblatt:http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=010343&locale=de_DE&_lt=

Sistema Bibliothek von Eaton - Elemente: DILEM , B10d: 869480
oder siehe auch http://www.moeller.net/binary/bl_supplements/bl8896de.pdf

Im Datenblatt ist die Ausfallrate Lamda mit <*10[SUP]-8[/SUP], < ein Ausfall auf 100 Mio. Schaltungen *angegeben. Kann ich von diesem Wert auf einen B10d-Wert kommen? Wenn ja, wie rechne ich das? Habe wohl diese Internetseite gefunden, aber die hilft mir auch nicht.

http://www.elektronikpraxis.vogel.de/hardwareentwicklung/articles/122251/


Problem ist nicht dieses Schütz sondern der Typ DILA-31(24VDC)
Datenblatt: http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=276379&locale=de_DE&_lt=

Dazu kann ich nämlich keinen Eintrag in der Sistema Bibliothek und der Übersicht finden....

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand mit der Ausfallrate zum B10d-Wert weiterhelfen.
Danke!

Gruß se_la


----------



## hapr (5 August 2015)

Vielleicht hilft ein Abschätzen, wenn keine Herstellerangaben verfügbar sind:
Die 100 Mio. Schaltspiele würde ich in dem Fall als mechanische Lebensdauer und den Ausfall als gefährlich betrachten. Also B10d für lastloses Schalten gleich 100.000.000 Schaltspiele. 

Nun muss für Schaltspannung, Schaltstrom und Gebrauchskategorie eine Reduzierung (Derating) durchgeführt werden. Dafür gibt es zwei Diagramme, eins für AC-15 und das andere kann für DC-13 verwendet werden. Dort wird entsprechend dem Bemessungsstrom ein Wert abgelesen.

Wenn bei Gebrauchskategorie AC-15 ein Bemessungstrom von 2A angenommen wird, dann kommt eine elektrische Lebensdauer von 1.000.000 Schaltspiele heraus. Den Wert setze ich als Wert für 10 Prozent Ausfall gleich (B10 Wert). Mit der Annahme von 50% gefahrbringenden Ausfall nach EN ISO 13849-1 ergibt sich dann ein B10d Wert von 2.000.000 Schaltspielen.

Wenn bei Gebrauchskategorie DC-13 ein Bemessungsstrom von 5A angenommen wird, dann kommt eine elektrische Lebensdauer von mehr als 1.000.000 Schaltspiele heraus. Diesen Wert setze ich auch wieder als B10 Wert an und komme damit auch wieder auf einen B10d Wert von 2.000.000 Schaltspiele.

Ist der entsprechende Bemessungsstrom kleiner als der angenomme Wert entsprechend der Gebrauchskategorie, so kann dieser Wert allgemein als B10d Wert angenommen werden. Reicht für die Bestimmung des MTTFd Wertes in Abhängigkeit der Schaltspiele pro Jahr dieser B10d Wert nicht aus, so kann durch Ablesen des entsprechenden Stromes im Diagramm ein anderer Wert bestimmt werden.

Das wäre meine Vorgehensweise, die ich schon bei diversen Elementarrelais anwenden musste.

Harald.


----------



## se_la (6 August 2015)

Guten Morgen Harald,

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, da musste ich erst mal nachvollziehen, aber jetzt habe ich es (hoffentlich).
Vielleicht kannst du nochmal kontrollieren wie ich es jetzt mit einem anderen Schütz habe:

http://pl.moeller.net/image?doc_name=2100DIA-7&locale=de&type=Big

Typ: DILM38-01 (RDC24)
Gebrauchskategorie AC-3

B10 (bei Ie= 25A): 2.000.000 Schaltspiele
B10d: 4.000.000 Schaltspiele

http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=112470&locale=de_DE&_lt=

Oder muss ich hier die abgelesenen Schaltspiele direkt als B10d-Wert nehmen, weil der Strom unter dem Bemessungsbetriebsstrom von 38A liegt?

Gruß se_la


----------



## hapr (6 August 2015)

Hallo se_la,
Deine Interpretation ist schon in Ordnung, und Du kannst für Bemessungsstrom 25A bei Gebrauchskategorie AC-3 den B10d Wert 4.000.000 Schaltspiele verwenden.

In der EN ISO 13849-1 ist für Schütze ein üblicher B10d Wert von 2.000.000 Schaltspiele angegeben. Wenn es für die Anwendung ausreichend ist und es vom Bauteil her möglich ist, braucht auch nicht mehr verwendet werden. Nur wenn durch Anzahl Schaltspiele pro Jahr der MTTFd Wert zu gering wird, macht es Sinn, eine entsprechende Anpassung durchzuführen.

LG Harald.


----------



## se_la (6 August 2015)

Dankeschön!


----------



## andrejtm (11 August 2015)

Hallo se_la,

den B10d Werte kann man z. B. hier finden: http://www.moeller.net/binary/bl_supplements/bl8896en.pdf
Der DILEM ist auf Seite 2 unter "Contactor" im ersten Feld zu finden (DILEM/XTMC9A).

Gruß
andrejtm


----------



## stevenn (11 August 2015)

--------------------------


----------



## se_la (11 August 2015)

Hallo andrejtm,

danke aber die Datei kenn ich, hatte ich auch in meinem Post vermerkt. Für das Dilem war es auch kein Problem einen Wert zu bekomm, mein Problem lag darin dass ich für den zweiten Typ Schütze keinen Wert hatte und dies hatte hapr ja dann erklärt. Weil Fa. Eaton mich auf den Ausfallratenwert verwiesen hatte.

Die 2 Millionen sind dann anzunehmen (in diesem Fall Schütz mit nominaler Last) wenn keine Herstellerwerte vorliegen. Steht auch in der 13849-1 Punkt 4.5.2.

Gruß se_la


----------



## hapr (12 August 2015)

Habe mal kurz in die Tabelle geschaut und folgende Informationen entzogen:
Anteil gefahrbringender Ausfall für DILM u. DILEM = 75 Prozent (interessant)
B10/B10d Werte scheinen geringer zu sein, wahrscheinlich wegen ungünstigster Annahme Strom und Gebrauchskategorie (verständlich, wenn Anwendung unbekannt)

Jetzt könnte man nach den Diagrammen für Schaltströme und Schaltzyklen schauen und die Informationen ins Verhältnis setzen. Dann würde man sehen, wie die Werte im Verhältnis stehen und meine Vorgehensweise einen vorsichtigeren Wert (mein B10d ist kleiner) oder einen schlechteren Wert (mein B10d Wert ist höher) liefert. Aber, da könnte man sich Stunden mit beschäftigen, die einem nicht gegeben wird ;-)

LG Harald.


----------

